# Photos of JRR Tolkien



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I made a few screen caps of Professor Tolkien from a documentary on Lord of the Rings I just watched. I hadn't seen some of the pics on the web, or at least not in this size, so I thought I post them for fellow Tolkien fans. Unfortunately, he's only smoking his pipe in two of them, but I thought they all might be of interest to his BOTL fans.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice pics, Thanks! :tu


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cool! Thanks.

He was a clencher!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem guys. Glad to post them. The documentary ended with this qoute from his obit:

"Bilbo found a scrap of black twist and tied it round his arm. The little hobbit wept bitterly. Somewhere in the world of fantasy that Professor JRR Tolkien created, this is happening at the news of his death. His creatures were so real, elf princesses, hobbits, ents, trolls, orcs and other grim enemies, that the Merton Professor of English has aquired, like them, a certain timelessness. He was Gandalf the ageless wizard, appearing and shaping the destiny of vast upland kingdoms full of imagery and the twilight of pre-history. Even at the ripe age of 81, it is sad to lose one who brought so much fresh air and poetry into our literature. The kingdoms that he created will not pass away."

Amen.

And I think it would please the Professor to know, lover of the leaf that he was, that he has also lead many of us to the world of the pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting that John, I'm a huge fan. :thumb:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem Jeff. The documentary is called _The Origin of the Rings _and it is narrated by Donald Sutherland. It's not a perfect documentary (for example when talking about Tolkien's experiences in WWI they show footage that is obviously from WW2) but all in all there is lots of interesting information about Tolkien in the film (for example they talk about the fact that he was bitten by a spider and almost died when he was a child which might have led to his use of spiders as villians). If you want to check it out you can watch it online on Netflix.

Also, theonering.net is an excellent website on all things Tolkien, from movie and game discussions to serious literary discussion of the books. Highly recommended.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> If you want to check it out you can watch it online on Netflix.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Thanks for the tip!


*+1*

Appreciate it and thanks!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

I see "THE RING" on his finger in one of those pictures. It must not have had any effect on him. He did age and was not invisible.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Thanks for the tip!


+2

Thanks.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice thanks.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

A wonderful writer and his book The Hobbit, is what sent me down my path of Literary interest, wonder, and bliss. Not to mention, that book was a childhood favorite and by far his best work, even though LOTR was pretty good.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem at all guys. Hope you enjoy the documentary. I am just finishing up Christopher Tolkien's History series. I find it interesting to see the changes in the story as he developed LOTR. 

David...as for The Hobbit how could any BOTL not love a book that ends with the line:

"Thank goodness!" said Bilbo laughing, and handed him the tobacco-jar.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Unfortunately, he's only smoking his pipe in two of them.


I would wager the contents of Smaug's lair, that it's within reach! Thanks for the wonderful pics of my life-long favorite author.


----------



## Tbone153 (Dec 18, 2009)

+10 to all the thanks here.

I always feel a sad when I finish reading LotR. My first set were a gift from an aunt while I was sick. Tolkien is the one that gave me my love of books and I still have to go back and read his work every few years.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I would wager the contents of Smaug's lair, that it's within reach! Thanks for the wonderful pics of my life-long favorite author.


I think you'd win that bet. But don't wager the Arkenstone...you don't want to pi** of* Thorin!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tbone153 said:


> +10 to all the thanks here.
> 
> I always feel a sad when I finish reading LotR. My first set were a gift from an aunt while I was sick. Tolkien is the one that gave me my love of books and I still have to go back and read his work every few years.


I couldn't agree more. I have a dog-eared copy (the red boxed leather bound one) that I've read over and over. I also have the unabridged audio recording. It's not cheap but well worth the $. It is read by an actor named Rob Inglis who specializes in dramatic readings of Tolkien's works. He does an amazing job. He sings/chants all the songs/poetry in the book. Listening to the verses performed in that way really brings them alive. 55+ hours of pure LOTR bliss!


----------



## hillikus (Jan 17, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I couldn't agree more. I have a dog-eared copy (the red boxed leather bound one) that I've read over and over. I also have the unabridged audio recording. It's not cheap but well worth the $. It is read by an actor named Rob Inglis who specializes in dramatic readings of Tolkien's works. He does an amazing job. He sings/chants all the songs/poetry in the book. Listening to the verses performed in that way really brings them alive. 55+ hours of pure LOTR bliss!


Looks like I have to go shopping for that audio recording. Now I'm excited about it and must find it. Thanks for the thread.

-H


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

HAA!! I just finished listening to The Hobbit on CD by Rob Inglis on Friday night. I drive an hour to work and back so the audio books keep me entertained. I wanted to smoke a pipe the entire time I listened.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Yasha said:


> HAA!! I just finished listening to The Hobbit on CD by Rob Inglis on Friday night. I drive an hour to work and back so the audio books keep me entertained. I wanted to smoke a pipe the entire time I listened.


I'll have to pick up a copy. His LOTR is excellent.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Super thread. I really enjoyed seeing those photos. : )


----------

